# Seasoned Freshwater veteran looking to start anew!



## Jpak777 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all!

I’m a little new here on the forums, so I’ll give a quick history about my fish caring abilites. 

I first started taking care of fish in 1994. It was a 10 gallon tank with just 2 Common Goldfish –My mom called them “Sweet” & “Sour”- in it. I didn’t really have much time in my busy life to make my aquarium better, just enough time to do regular maintenances. Even so, those 2 goldfishes lasted me 12 years 
(1994-2006)! I upgraded to a 30 gallon tank when the goldfishes got too big (I’m not _too_ busy for my fishes to get cramped ) and looking to start anew.

To honour my beloved departed goldfish pair, I’m going to treat this new tank setup differently. I’ll be stepping into live aquatic plants territory and stocking my tank with small fishes.

This is my proposed layout for the new(sorta) 30gal tank:

Plants:
-Java Fern
-Cabomba
-Annuibas nana

Fishes:
-2 Otos
-1 Red Dwarf Gourami
-1 Powder Blue Gourami
-5 Cardinal Tetras
(only nine fishes for now, my mom has this ‘feng shui’ thing about fishes =P)

I’ve done extensive research on plants and fishes, and all parameters for all these living things to survive cover each other. Here are my questions:

1.	Do I really a specific subtrate like Flourite or Latrite for the plants to thrive? (note: I only have regular aquarium gravel at the moment).
2.	Are the fishes compatible? Are the Gouramis going to eat the tetras?
3.	Do I need driftwood to fully anchor the Java fern?
4.	Do I need a CO2 Injector thingy for my 30Gal tank?

Please feel free to comment and give me tips on the fishes and plants. (Remember, this is my first attempt with aquarium plants). I’ll keep browsing these forums, reading aquarium books, and going to my local pet store for info.

Sorry for the long post, and thanks! :fun:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF. I have no clue about the plants seeing as i have only kept plastic and silk plants..lol but for the fish, the gouramis will ot eat the tetras but the gouramis work best in a trio, one male, 2 females. they are also the same species, just different color morphs. the tetras sound good but i would get at least 6, maybe even more considering you don't have that many other fish in the tank. 8 would look good. I would also add one or two more oto's. they like to be kept in groups. That is all i can think of for now,
Andrew


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The plants can be kept with low light and NO co2. My anubias grows in plain gravel. The java does better tied onto a rock or piece of wood. I can't remember about the cabomba. I had it when i was a kid and it grew so much i had to keep throwing bits out.We used plain light bulbs in those days-- at least I did as my parents couldn't afford all the trimmings besides the tank and basic filter.
( I am goign back to the 1960's)
Check to see how much wattage it needs.
Oh and the ottos need algae to eat so if you don't have any on the tank walls or plants hold off getting them. I do not find my otts eat algae tabs-- just what is on the tank decorations and walls.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Some plants grow much better on a rock of drift wood...like Java fern. My original java fern was attached to a rock and as it's produced babies, I've attached those to the same rock.....it's pretty much taken over that rock. I have attached other small ones to dritwood and other rocks. They really don't like to be buried in gravel. the rest of the plants in my tank, crypts and something else I can't remember what it is....are just in gravel as well. I believe some anubias also like to be attached to driftwood rather than in gravel. The flourite or eco complete would be better than gravel....but not totally neccesary as already stated. As long as you stick to low light plants, a regular standard flourescent aquarium light is fine. 
I give my plants some fertalizer now and then as well. 

I agree you should hold off on the otos. They really need an established tank with plenty of algae. Mine don't eat algae tabs either. I mentioned in another thread that you can also grow your own algae in a shallow tub of water with some slate rock or tank decor of some kind in it. Just stick it outside in the sun and let it get covered with algae then stick it in your tank for the otos....alternate rocks or whatever as needed. Otos also prefer to be in larger groups.....5 or more. 

Have fun with your tank. = )

OMG this thing edited out the word a n c h o r e d????


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm definitely no plant expert but my first experience with cabomba was a mess. I believe it is actually a medium to high light plant (maybe just high light). I tried it with stock lighting and all the little needles shed everywhere, it was quite messy LOL. What type of lighting are you going to have?


----------



## Jpak777 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm I might need to replace the tetras with another type of school fish then.
Probaly Zebra Danios.

As for the lighting, I'd say around 20watts of flurescent lighting, give or take. I'm not at home right now so I can't really make an accurate statement.

@ gem: I'll try your 'Algae in the sun' method. Sounds interesting, but when its warmer outside in Toronto. Its still hovering around 10C (50F????) over here.

Thanks for all the feedback, keep 'em coming! ^_^


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cabomba is definitely the odd one out in your plant list. My experience was just the same as Christine's. You're welcome to try, but don't be too disappointed when it falls apart. I really can't think of a plant that bears any reemblance to cabomba that will work in such a low-light setting. Perhaps try Java moss instead, which doesn't look at all like cabomba, but shares with your other plants the low light requirements and the ability to be ties to rocks/wood.

Oh, and fishbguy's recommendations about the fish are spot on.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh and I should also mention about the cabomba just in case you experience this too - I was told by one of the big chain petstores that it was a low light plant. 

Also, I'm thinking that with your choice of plants so far you may not even end up with any in the substrate but rather more tied on to stuff. If thats the case, then I don't think they will benefit from having a special plant substrate. But then again, if you decide to add other plants it would be beneficial to already have in place. But, as I said before, I'm a plant newb


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

I have two goldfish in a 30 gallon. i have to clean the blasted thing evry 2 weeks. i have no idea of any of things you have mentioned. wat the heck is a CO2 injector???????????????????? do I need one???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A CO2 injector is a gizmo which dissolves CO2 into your water to feed the plants. You don't need one. They are handy sometimes, and important with very brightly lit tanks chock full of plants, but a goldfish tank has no need of one.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

rather than cabomba try ambulia, looks similiar and low light tolerant and grows fast...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fishbguy said:


> for the fish, the gouramis will ot eat the tetras but the gouramis work best in a trio, one male, 2 females. they are also the same species, just different color morphs.


Also, almost ALL of the gouramis that are labeled powder blue and red dwarf gouramis are male... its REALLLY hard to find females now days. A good fish store in your area may be able to help... do some detective work and find out if they even know that all their powder blues and red dwarfs are males... and if they do... ask if they can get females in.


----------

